# Norc M305 and AMMO



## Halifax Tar (15 Jun 2016)

Hey guys, 

So I picked up a Norc M305 a few years ago.  Unfortunately because of my op sked it has been mostly a "safe queen" only having a few (20ish) rounds put through it when I first bought it. 

That brings us to today.  I have done a few mods, scope, op rod spring and guide, gas shim, greased with white lithium grease, and USGI wood stock.  I will be taking her for a test fire and sighting in this weekend; in her new config. 

My intention is to use her this year for dear season.  For the past number of years I have relied on my Win M70 in .308 and it has given me good service, but I felt the M305 deserved a spin in the bush.  I mostly stand hunt (tree stand and ground blind) so I am not concerned about its weight for trudging through the bush. 
  
I have a couple of questions:

1) Has anyone used the M305 for deer hunting ?  Opinions if you have used it ? 

2) Can you recommend good ammo ?  From what I have read 150g and under should be used, true ? Experiences ? 

3) I have some bulk .308 I bought.  Its Chinese, I think, and corrosive.  Opinions on this for hunting ? 

**I don't mind corrosive ammo as it give me an excuse to spend more time with my firearms and hiding in my tool room  

Any advice is appreciated. 

PS I tried CGN but I find that forum hard on the brain...


----------



## Lightguns (15 Jun 2016)

1) Has anyone used the M305 for deer hunting ?  Opinions if you have used it ? 

Yes very heavy for hunting, but if you do it in the military it will be comfortable.  

2) Can you recommend good ammo ?  From what I have read 150g and under should be used, true ? Experiences ? 

165g Ballistic tip, boat tail.  That what I used in my bolt gun.  Feeding soft point in a semi maybe an issue, try it first.  If so, ballistic tip should feed fine.

3) I have some bulk .308 I bought.  Its Chinese, I think, and corrosive.  Opinions on this for hunting ? 

Soft tip I hope, how does it feed?  Corrosive means daily detailed cleaning if fired.


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Jun 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> 1) Has anyone used the M305 for deer hunting ?  Opinions if you have used it ?
> 
> Yes very heavy for hunting, but if you do it in the military it will be comfortable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lightguns (15 Jun 2016)

I am not questioning your choices but I am curious as to why you leave the Model 70 in the safe and take the M305? Are you looking for an iron sight option?


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Jun 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I am not questioning your choices but I am curious as to why you leave the Model 70 in the safe and take the M305? Are you looking for an iron sight option?



Honestly nothing more than want.  Meaning, "I want to hunt with it".  I get that question allot though hahaha  Its scoped now too.  For iron sights I use a Lee En No 5 JC. 

Rifle season in NS is a month long, plus another 1.5 months of "primitive" hunting (ML and Bow) so if it really doesn't work out I can always switch out and lots of time to use different tools.


----------



## Lightguns (15 Jun 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Honestly nothing more than want.  Meaning, "I want to hunt with it".  I get that question allot though hahaha  Its scoped now too.  For iron sights I use a Lee En No 5 JC.
> 
> Rifle season in NS is a month long, plus another 1.5 months of "primitive" hunting (ML and Bow) so if it really doesn't work out I can always switch out and lots of time to use different tools.



Ack, I wish we had a ML season here in NB, I got a 40 year old Hawken rifle, and everything you need to shot it, sitting and getting no love.


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Jun 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Ack, I wish we had a ML season here in NB, I got a 40 year old Hawken rifle, and everything you need to shot it, sitting and getting no love.



How long is your deer season in NB ? 

You guys are getting a turkey season though aren't you ?  I would trade our primitive hunt for a Wild Turkey population and a spring and fall hunting season!

Arg one more reason I want to go back to Ont.  I just wish my wife would move lol


----------



## Lightguns (15 Jun 2016)

Deer is 30 full days including the Sundays. No turkey yet but hoping. We got spring bear and the license is good for spring and fall til you tag out. We have all year long coyote except for the five days of moose season. 

Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Jun 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Deer is 30 full days including the Sundays. No turkey yet but hoping. We got spring bear and the license is good for spring and fall til you tag out. We have all year long coyote except for the five days of moose season.
> 
> Sent from my XT1563 using Tapatalk



I am slightly jealous of the moose season too   Lots of conspiracy theories on how you get a moose tag in NS lol 

Too bad about the WTs.  I must have misread something.  You do have a population though don't you ?


----------



## Lightguns (15 Jun 2016)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> I am slightly jealous of the moose season too   Lots of conspiracy theories on how you get a moose tag in NS lol
> 
> Too bad about the WTs.  I must have misread something.  You do have a population though don't you ?



I got 5 in my back 100 acres, they are along the field edges a lot in the fall.  In summer they stick to the woods.  Not sure where they go in the winter but I never see any sign.  But yeah there is a good population that is moving further toward NS each year.  I maybe wrong on hunting them, I live mostly off the information grid, no net, no TV, just limited data on my phone.


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Jun 2016)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> I got 5 in my back 100 acres, they are along the field edges a lot in the fall.  In summer they stick to the woods.  Not sure where they go in the winter but I never see any sign.  But yeah there is a good population that is moving further toward NS each year.  I maybe wrong on hunting them, I live mostly off the information grid, no net, no TV, just limited data on my phone.



Tell them to hurry up over to NS eh ?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jun 2016)

Firing a heavier grain bullet than 150gr is generally harder on the action, so work within that range. Remember it has a floating firing pin so make sure it can move freely.


----------



## Halifax Tar (15 Jun 2016)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Firing a heavier grain bullet than 150gr is generally harder on the action, so work within that range. Remember it has a floating firing pin so make sure it can move freely.



Thanks for the info!    I am really looking fwd to this weekend!


----------



## Mister Donut (23 Aug 2016)

Seems like these don't like Tula ammo:

http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/showthread.php/1444467-M305-and-Tula-ammo-kaboom?goto=newpost


----------



## Lightguns (23 Aug 2016)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> Seems like these don't like Tula ammo:
> 
> http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/showthread.php/1444467-M305-and-Tula-ammo-kaboom?goto=newpost



I saw that!  Wow.


----------



## Mister Donut (23 Aug 2016)

I've got a pair of Norc M14s.  The first one wasn't particularly accurate, maybe 3-4 MOA with Norc ammo.  







The second build I have there I have a box of Hornady Steel Match I'm thinking about trying out.  I've heard good results with Hornady Steel, but we'll see.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Aug 2016)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> Seems like these don't like Tula ammo:
> 
> http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/showthread.php/1444467-M305-and-Tula-ammo-kaboom?goto=newpost



I use mostly steel cased ammo in my Norc, zero issues, I had the headspace checked when I bought it.


----------



## Halifax Tar (23 Aug 2016)

Mister Donut said:
			
		

> Seems like these don't like Tula ammo:
> 
> http://www.canadiangunnutz.com/forum/showthread.php/1444467-M305-and-Tula-ammo-kaboom?goto=newpost



I have been following that thread as well.  

Early on when I bought the M305 I pumped through the 20 free MFS rounds they gave me with the purchase.  After that I have used Norinco military surplus FMJ; and now I am using 150g soft point Win and Federal.  

No issues as of yet, with the exception that the 5/20 round mag that came with the rifle didn't feed right.


----------



## NavyShooter (23 Aug 2016)

I ran one box of Tula through my 1919A4.  Didn't like the 'feel' of the ammo.  Functioned OK, but it felt wrong.  The cost savings is not worth the price of a new bolt or a catastrophic failure.

For an M-305, I found it was quite accurate with 168 Sierra ammo, but that's tough on the gas system if used a lot.  I'll suggest hunting with 165 Sierras, they were quite accurate, and for a few rounds, that's not going to destroy your gun.

Chinese .308/7.62 for hunting?  Avoid.  Worth the price for a few rounds of good quality hunting ammo.

If you're going to be firing a lot of ammo through it, use 150 grain or less though. The gas system was designed for the M-82 Ball (C-21) which is 147 Grains.

NS


----------



## Halifax Tar (24 Aug 2016)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> I ran one box of Tula through my 1919A4.  Didn't like the 'feel' of the ammo.  Functioned OK, but it felt wrong.  The cost savings is not worth the price of a new bolt or a catastrophic failure.
> 
> For an M-305, I found it was quite accurate with 168 Sierra ammo, but that's tough on the gas system if used a lot.  I'll suggest hunting with 165 Sierras, they were quite accurate, and for a few rounds, that's not going to destroy your gun.
> 
> ...



No I was just using the NORC Surplus to punch holes in paper and get used to the feel of the rifle and how she operates.  I have 100rds of Canadian Military Surplus as well (7.62) but I haven't used that yet.  I think I will hang on to it.  FMJ cant be used for hunting either. 

Everything I have read says stay around the 150g for the M305 as she will rip herself apart trying to shoot anything of a higher grain. 

Side question does anyone know the length of the barrel life on these ?


----------



## NavyShooter (24 Aug 2016)

When they came out, they cost $400....so I don't think anyone cared about barrel life.

Probably 5-7,000 rounds?  

I found with one of my .308 bolt rifles that the accuracy dropped off between 6-8,000 rounds, and the throat erosion was huge.  

The higher possible ROF from a semi means you'd probably see a shorter barrel life.

NS


----------



## Halifax Tar (24 Aug 2016)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> When they came out, they cost $400....so I don't think anyone cared about barrel life.
> 
> Probably 5-7,000 rounds?
> 
> ...



Good to know.  I have seen some barrels on the CGN EE that are not that bad in price.  But when it comes to change it out I may just buy an M1A


----------

